# Erittäin omituinen ongelma näppäimistön kanssa

## mgr_

Elikkä ongelma on sellainen että kirjoittaessa aivan kuin jäisi näppäimet pohjaan kun kirjoittelee normaalisti. <- tätäkin tekstiä jouduin kolme kertaa korjailemaan, mutta kun kirjottaa normaalisti tekstistä tulee tällaista: elllllikkä ongggggggeeeelma on sellaaineeeeen että näppppäimistössä.....    Ja vika ei ole näppäimistössä sitä on testattu eikä myöskään kirjoitustaidoissani se on testattu niin monella koneella ja myös muut tämän koneen käyttäjät ovat sanoneet että mikä tätä näppäimistöä vaivaa. 

Mistä tämä vika oikein voi johtua? On nimittäin todella ärsyttävä ja ilmeni mielestäni aivan yllättäin. Todennäköisesti liittyy jotenkin tähän X:ään koska konsolitilassa vikaa ei pikaisella testauksella ilmennyt. 

xorg-x11 7.3

kde 3.5.8

kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r6

Ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan. Ei viittis rueta distrookaan vaihtamaan tällaisen ongelman takia kun gentoo muuten toiminut niin kiltisti.

----------

## tmr

Näppäimistön toiston viiveen ja nopeuden voi X:n osalta asettaa xsetillä.

```

xset r rate 500 25

```

Luulisin kyllä, että KDE:ssä on omat mokkulat tuon säätämiseen, mutta koska en käytä en tiedä.

----------

## mgr_

 *tmr wrote:*   

> Näppäimistön toiston viiveen ja nopeuden voi X:n osalta asettaa xsetillä.
> 
> ```
> 
> xset r rate 500 25
> ...

 

Kiitoksia ja kumarrus. Hyvin toimii ja näkyypi olevan myös kde:ssä tuohon omat mokkulansa. Merkillistä varmaankin kde:n päivityksen myötä itsetään vaihtanut asetukset *tuiks..

----------

